# My BLD Trainer Idea



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 24, 2013)

I have this idea for bld practice. So first you input your bld orientation and lettering system. Then it shows a picture of a piece. You have to type the letter of the piece to get a new one. That's my idea. What do you think?


----------



## Username (Jun 24, 2013)

For me a piece has 2 or 3 letters.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 24, 2013)

Username said:


> For me a piece has 2 or 3 letters.



That's one thing I was thinking about also. Somehow it would focus on one sticker only I gues.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a few ideas in my head for this. Perhaps it would be an entire cube that appears, and when you press start all the stickers gray-out a bit except the sticker you are being prompted to give a letter for.

And maybe the program could respond to key-presses, so then even people who are really good would be constrained to the speed at which their fingers can press the keys. I may look into this more, I don't know how to make it with my current understanding of programming (I understand the logic structure, but I only know BASIC language and it's 3-D abilities are constrained to nearly nothing. Maybe Dark Basic will do it.)


----------



## applemobile (Jun 24, 2013)

Why would this be better than just holding a scrambled cube in your hand? 

Unless it was fun, and was timed, so yew can rayce yure friends.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 25, 2013)

Because programs have much more plasticity than holding a cube in your hand. For example, you could have an option to have the lettering scheme appear on the cube after your answer but before the next piece is highlighted. You cannot do that to your own cube in your hands.


----------



## applemobile (Jun 25, 2013)

But why would that help?


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jul 1, 2013)

applemobile said:


> But why would that help?



Memorization of the letter scheme.
I find that I only know the first letter of each side of the cube (A, E, I, M, Q, U) and count 1,2, or 3 letters from that sticker to find my target.
This trainer could help one better memorize those stickers which aren't the first letter of a side.
And for those who are quick, you can see how fast you can do all 24 letters in random order.


----------



## Goosly (Jul 1, 2013)

You'll get faster at recognizing pieces and associating the correct letter(s) to them as you practice BLD. I don't feel the need for a such program.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jul 1, 2013)

Goosly said:


> You'll get faster at recognizing pieces and associating the correct letter(s) to them as you practice BLD. I don't feel the need for a such program.



Of course, of course. But nobody felt the need for a sim cube either, and yet there are many of them out there.

Basically one could argue "Why make it."
And my response is "Why not?"
If it's something I want to make, and involves cubing, people can find reasons to use it.
Because one could argue "What's the point" on anything to a certain degree.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 1, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> you can see how fast you can do all 24 letters in random order.



Or you can use this one:
Gordon's Memo-Trainer


----------



## IQubic (Jul 17, 2013)

Yo Gordon, great program but we (the people posting in this thread) want an program that helps us learn which letter goes with which sticker. For example it might, (the program we want) show us a cube, then grey out all but one sticker. A person would then type in the letter corresponding to said sticker.
However i might still use your program at a later date.

-IQubic


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 17, 2013)

IQubic said:


> Yo Gordon, great program but we (the people posting in this thread) want an program that helps us learn which letter goes with which sticker. For example it might, (the program we want) show us a cube, then grey out all but one sticker. A person would then type in the letter corresponding to said sticker.
> However i might still use your program at a later date.
> 
> -IQubic



Not really for learning letters. More for practicing which letter is where.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 18, 2013)

IQubic said:


> Yo Gordon, great program but we (the people posting in this thread) want an program that helps us learn which letter goes with which sticker. For example it might, (the program we want) show us a cube, then grey out all but one sticker. A person would then type in the letter corresponding to said sticker.
> However i might still use your program at a later date.
> 
> -IQubic



I don't know anyone that wants this. Most people aren't stupid enough to not be able to think for themselves and work out their own 'logical' system that works for them.

Besides, what you described can be done with the power of imagination.

EDIT: Maybe it was a bit of a sweeping statement, but if someone works out their own way of memorising what sticker corresponds to what, then they're probably going to remember it if it makes sense to them.


----------



## IQubic (Jul 22, 2013)

IQubic said:


> Yo Gordon, great program but we (the people posting in this thread) want an program that helps us learn which letter goes with which sticker. For example it might, (the program we want) show us a cube, then grey out all but one sticker. A person would then type in the letter corresponding to said sticker.
> However i might still use your program at a later date.
> 
> -IQubic



I thought everyone on this thread wants this.
GAWD LIFE Y U B HARD.

-IQubic


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 22, 2013)

I just had a realization. The single piece thing mentioned in the original post of this thread could be great for 4BLD. I'm pretty sure that edges of a 4x4 only have one possible orientation so each sticker on it doesnt need a letter. This is where the faded cube comes in because you could see if if was FRD or FRU etc, then you can name the entire piece.


----------

